# 870 20 Ga. smooth bore slugs 100 yds possible?



## Hog Wild (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been searching all over. I can't find any information on any 20 Gauge smooth bore slug that will produce decent 100 yd groups. Is there such a slug? Has anyone had any good experience with any?

I am not going to get a rifled barrel at this time, or rifled choke tube.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nope... you will be lucky to get minute-of 55-gallon-drum accuracy with that set up...


----------



## Hog Wild (Aug 23, 2009)

That's what I thought, I am trying to be cheap this deer season, can't afford to upgrade to a better set up.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

YES without a doubt you can shoot 100 yards effectively. You should be able to hit a paper plate easily at that distance. I have done it for years with a 12 ga, and a general rule the 20 shoots a little flatter. Just use the Winchester cheap slugs or Remington Sluggers. If you had rifled sites on that smooth bore it would be even better. Just practice, and you will be surprised.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know about 100yds but my brother had no problem at about 60yds hitting a deer with my gun and the same setup. I shot Federal 5/8 oz rifled slugs. Like Kelly said, if you had sights it would be much better. Look up the HI VIZ Tri Viz sight. Its a nice sight that clamps on your bead rail, and its about 30 bucks


----------



## Hog Wild (Aug 23, 2009)

I will have rifle sights on the barrel. I guess you are talking about Federal Truball slugs ?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Well that should help out quite a bit then. And yes sir I was.
I wish you good luck hunting this season.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

If I hadn't gotten all bent out of shape and bought my way to expensive shotgun thinking I could shoot a country mile. I would still be throwin cheap lead slugs out of a smooth bore, bb type barrel, no sights, and my old Browning Belguim Light 12. That gun would put 3 out of 5 in the center of a paper plate at 100 yards easy. And I would be having alot more fun, because I would have Beer money left after buying shells instead of paying $12-20 dollars for 5 shells.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I left out one very important thing when shooting a smooth bore slug. Use a IC or Mod choke. IC is the prefered choke. Some Mod chokes will be a little tight and cause problems. Full choke will scatter slugs everywhere


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

ive shot 2 different 20 gauge wingmasters that will pie plate at 80-100 all day long. key is finding the load and choke combo.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I think he is shooting out of a smooth bore slug barrel,so he shouldnt have to worry about chokes. Maybe im wrong, but what barrel do you have to be sure?


----------



## dbenson (Feb 18, 2009)

100 yards=no problem shoot winchester super x outta it or remington trueball i have an 870 smooth bore and am 17 have shot about 15-20 deer with it in 5 years shot many at 100 yards with open sights just get to the range and do your work


----------

